#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [影片] [影片]馬戲團真相影片-拒看馬戲動物表演

## 狼王白牙

今天早上在*關懷生命協會*上面發現的影片, 並標註請廣為轉貼

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-7hXqtYuICQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-7hXqtYuICQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

[*]相關討論: *★馬戲團(有些內容如果你不認同，請包函，這只是我的感想)
[spacer=18]★[新聞]馬戲團表演虐待動物？
[spacer=18]★[新聞]馬戲團餓獅 江蘇演出跳進觀眾席
[spacer=18]★[轉貼]馬戲團動物 流落休閒農場
[spacer=18]★[轉貼]7隻老虎 假失蹤真藏匿
[spacer=18]★[轉貼]棄養動物天天有 獅子棄路邊
[spacer=18]★[新聞]老虎滯留台灣　飼主堅持合法引進　相關單位搖頭*

----------


## 羅傑

人類...好慘忍0.0
辛苦位人類表演大半輩子 沒表演的時候還被關在小籠子 最後老了還會被...
那些動物...真是慘...總之...大家拒看馬戲團就對了(怒)ˋˊ++

----------


## 影狼

還好本狼活到至今只看過一次馬戲表演...很小的時候
近年來似乎就沒在國內看到馬戲團的表演宣傳了 希望是好現象!

唯一抵制的方式只能拒看並捐錢給保育機構了吧!

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

我只看過騎馬和狗狗的...
野生動物沒看過

----------


## 銀月

用這種方式訓練動物
好過份
要是哪天動物生氣 獸性大發攻擊客人
那可就不好玩了
不過小獸沒騎過動物

----------


## 熾祈

有點想哭…（嗄？）
但人就是這樣，天生的本性也是難以抹滅的，
現在也只能希望動物保護協會等組織能夠出面並且拯救那些動物們了ˊˋ

----------


## 頑皮．雪狼

看完這影片

我覺得動物好可憐

只因為人類的娛樂

就犧牲掉動物的快樂和自由

還毆打那些動物

我記得前幾天在輔導室的門口看到一張宣導海報

 "拒看馬戲團表演" 

海報上還有動物被鞭打的圖片和文字

讓我對人類的所作所為非常痛心

----------


## 幼熊

我想把佢地殺得光光="=

----------


## 迪亞狼

這影片很有意義~

不過最近也很少有馬戲團表演了吧...

但是還要廣為宣傳~

----------


## 奈良

="=看不下去...
其實早就知道...馬戲團都馬幹這種事...

----------


## 凱爾

真是悲哀阿 這樣虐待動物
這種錢你們也敢賺 真是佩服阿!!


可憐的動物們 願你們來世變成獸人 這樣就不會在受到痛苦了



最後 祝那些可憐的動物們 能夠在大自藍永遠活下去
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  


PS:我太單純了 我以為馬戲團是有小丑有歡樂還有可愛的動物表演
可是我現在才知道那些動物是被打怕才聽話的!!!!!!!然後老了還要
被愚蠢的人類拿來作為娛樂用途[射殺]

 :Crying or Very sad:  人類阿 再愚蠢一點 等到這世界的鳥獸飛禽和植物都消失後 吃自己吧!!
不然就是被獸人吃光光

----------


## 修諾斯

話說小生目前為止也只看過一次的馬戲表演..
那時我還很小的說~但是深深記得那一次第一次騎在大象身上

當然，人類現在可以說是球上最優勢的生物吧！
言歸正傳，我們能做的就是"拒看馬戲團"的表演吧。
應該沒有任何一種動物是適合用於表演的
但是也許在人類繼續在地球上壯大勢力
可能以後動物們要生存，說不定都必須臣服於人類的腳下

再不然就是被關在動物園中供人觀賞
在下相信，不久的將來，就算是落後的非洲
也會被開發成如現在台北般的都市
野生動物們的生活空間自然就少了。

如果可以，只希望未來政府能卻是規劃環境保護地
能夠真正劃出一塊可以保持原有野生動物模樣的地區

----------


## Freelancer

我也只可以說......人類不應該,但還是會這樣對待lower class species. 這種事又反映了人類如何和大自然相處.........大自然的反撲早晚會來, 看看人們可以如何自救吧。 (以上只要小的廢言,可以不理)

----------


## 狼漪

我有在馬戲團看過狼......
兩隻....
上半身是灰色的下半身是白色的...
我還偷偷跑到後台去看....
影片上說的一點都沒錯...
他們~＂~
都是被關在小小的籠子裡~＂~

----------


## 月極停車場

人類利用自己的優勢來欺負其他的動物="=

然後只要動物有反抗人類的行為都會被撲殺

太不公平了= = 

這明明都是人類的問題= =  如果不是你想看的話根本不會有人去抓 

不過台灣好像沒有馬戲團了@@

為何我們還有推廣說不要去看馬戲團?
而且是最近才看到這個...?

----------


## 楓葉飄落

真的很可憐~看不下去了

雖然沒有看過馬戲團的表演，

但我想也沒有這個心想去看，

常常在報章雜誌有看到說..

真的很希望有用愛與關懷來照顧寵物的馬戲團XDDD

我想應該不可能~因為這樣也很難控制與管理~

所以其實反過來說 人也是這樣的。

----------


## Silarce

雖然台灣幾乎沒有馬戲團
但是很多動物園也都有動物表演
不知道他們的訓練方式是否也是這樣.....

----------


## 小熊

到目前我還沒去看過馬戲團表演，這算是好現象嗎？
在電視上看過有人在教熊跳舞，你知道他們是怎麼做的嗎？
他們把鐵環穿過熊鼻然後就掛在熊的鼻子上，拉動鼻環，看上去熊是在跳舞，實際上熊是因為痛苦而不得不順從？

----------


## 寒燒

利用動物表演來招攬生意，賺取金錢，的確是商業行為，而且從頭到尾也只以人類自己的利益著想，用後即丟，一點也不把人性的光輝分給動物們

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

好心痛！人類就是這樣自私！
想到那些動物在馬獸團，
所過的、所受的，都不是這些動物應要過的生活！
有些想哭！
我可以做的，
就只有拒看馬獸團！
同時將這訊息宣揚出去！
我可以做的，就只有這些！
惟有這樣，
才可以令其他人也不看馬獸團的表演！
這樣，可以令馬獸團不能維持生計！
但，這些動物在野外應該生存不了，
可能，牠們已沒能力覓食！
惟有在動物園生活了！

何時，人類才會了解到動物的苦況，
只有一群人了解是沒用的！
人類，停手吧！停止一切虐待動物的行為吧！

----------

